# Bacon Wrapped Water Chestnuts - They're great even if you dislike water chestnuts



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

Often, I take these to family gatherings and etc. They are always a hit, and go fast.

*Bacon Wrapped Water Chestnuts *

_*Ingredients: *_

2 cans whole water chestnuts

1 pack bacon, sliced in thirds

1 Bottle Original Bullseye BBQ Sauce or your favorite

_*Preparation:*_

Preheat oven to 425 Degrees

Rinse water chestnuts

Wrap each chestnut with a third of a slice of bacon and secure with a toothpick. Lay them on a foil-lined baking sheet, with at least a 1/2 inch lip or in a foil-lined casserole dish.

Bake for approximately 45 minutes, until bacon starts to crisp.

Drain off most of grease after 45 minutes.

After draining off the grease, slather with BBQ sauce, spreading it with a basting brush. Put back in oven for 15 to 20 more minutes.

Transfer to serving dish or chafer.

*Don't forget to line baking sheet with foil. You don't want to clean this up...I promise...ask me how I know


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

Corndog....loving all the recipes you are sharing.  Sounds great!  Wonder how they would be smoked?

Kat


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey Kat,

Thanks, just trying to contribute. I have learned so much on the forum about smoking, I wanted to post some recipes that y'all might want to try and enjoy. Will have to edit and post photos for each recipe as I do them in the future.

Oh, I bet they would be delicious smoked! The bacon would keep the chestnuts from drying out.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

Corndog said:


> Hey Kat,
> 
> Thanks, just trying to contribute. I have learned so much on the forum about smoking, I wanted to post some recipes that y'all might want to try and enjoy. Will have to edit and post photos for each recipe as I do them in the future.
> 
> Oh, I bet they would be delicious smoked! The bacon would keep the chestnuts from drying out.


Try them....and let me know!!!!!

Kat


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 13, 2013)

You must be butter corndog... You are on a roll today!


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll take that as a compliment! Nothing better than butter, except maybe bacon!

Just had some free time and looking through my recipes for something interesting to post. and I keep finding good ones!


----------

